# Kaufempfehlung günstiges MTB 24 Zoll



## Lana28 (11. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bereits im Forum gestöbert und einige Tipps entdeckt. Es handelt sich aber meist um sehr teure Bikes, ich bin momentan nicht in der Lage, so viel auszugeben. Vielleicht habt ihr trotzdem einen guten Rat für mich.

Hier sind die Daten zum Kind:


ca. 130cm gross
22kg
7 Jahre alt
fährt sehr gerne und aggressiv, experimentiert viel, springt, hat keine Angst
fahren würde er meist in der Stadt, keine lange Touren und erstmal keine Trails. Eventuell Rampe, Treppen etc.
wir kennen uns überhaupt nicht aus mit Bikes

Momentan fährt er ein schweres 20 Zoll mit einer Starrgabel (eine unglückliche Empfehlung aus dem Bikeshop). Mit dem hohen Gewicht (12kg) kommt er gut zurecht, 20 Zoll würden auch noch 1 Jahr lang passen. Wir mussten aber schon mehrmals den vorderen Schlauch wechseln, da er ständig auf irgendwas draufspringt, die Treppen runter fährt etc. Hinten hat er wegen Nabenschaltung und seiner Bremsweise Löcher in den Reifen gefahren. Er ist also etwas unglücklich mit dem Rad, und es muss ein neues her, das sich besser fährt und vor allem abfedert.

Er träumt von einem Fully, mir ist es aber für die paar Jahren zu teuer, ich glaube, eine Federgabel würde erstmal reichen?


----------



## Binem (11. Dezember 2020)

Lana28 schrieb:


> Hinten hat er wegen Nabenschaltung und seiner Bremsweise Löcher in den Reifen gefahren. Er ist also etwas unglücklich mit dem Rad, und es muss ein neues her, das sich besser fährt und vor allem abfedert.


Das hat nichts mit der Schaltung zu tun mit der Bremse auch nicht , nur mit der Fahrweise bzw. dem Bremsverhalten, das sollte er schleunigst ändern, sonst sind die nächsten Reifen sofort wieder durch.

Wieviel Budget ist denn vorhanden?
ich würde definitv etwas gebrauchtes suchen, da gibt es relativ viel Fahrrad für wenig Geld...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lana28 (11. Dezember 2020)

Binem schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit der Schaltung zu tun mit der Bremse auch nicht , nur mit der Fahrweise bzw. dem Bremsverhalten, das sollte er schleunigst ändern, sonst sind die nächsten Reifen sofort wieder durch.
> 
> Wieviel Budget ist denn vorhanden?
> ich würde definitv etwas gebrauchtes suchen, da gibt es relativ viel Fahrrad für wenig Geld...


Danke für die Rückmeldung! Gebraucht wäre natürlich auch eine Option. Ich möchte nicht mehr als 500-600€ ausgeben.


----------



## Ivenl (11. Dezember 2020)

Guckt einfach in den Gebrauchtmarkt, mit dem Budget reicht es gebraucht für die meisten Kindermarken.


----------



## Lana28 (11. Dezember 2020)

Wo finde ich denn am besten gute gebrauchte Bikes? Auf Kleinanzeigen ist nicht so viel drin.. Worauf sollte man beim Kauf achten? Und habt ihr ein paar Marken/Modelle als Empfehlung?

vielen Dank!


----------



## daniel77 (11. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde das Budget noch etwas aufstocken und neu kaufen. Der Wertverlust hält sich bei hochwertigen Kinderrädern ja in Grenzen. Zum Beispiel:






						Early Rider Seeker 24" Kinderfahrrad - 2021
					

Early Rider Seeker 24" Kinderfahrrad - 2021




					www.bike24.de


----------



## delphi1507 (11. Dezember 2020)

Lana28 schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn am besten gute gebrauchte Bikes? Auf Kleinanzeigen ist nicht so viel drin.. Worauf sollte man beim Kauf achten? Und habt ihr ein paar Marken/Modelle als Empfehlung?
> 
> vielen Dank!


Aktuell ist der Markt sehr leer gefegt unglücklicher Zeitpunkt für einen Wechsel. Mit dem Budget sollte sich gebraucht was ordentliches finden lassen! Nur gegen Löcher in den Reifen hilft nur ordentliches bremsen und das heißt keine blockier Bremsung. Was du am Vorderreifen beschreibst sind wohl klassische snakebites, das kann selbst mit ner Federgabel passieren wenn man unglücklich mit dem Reifen eine Kante trifft.


----------



## taroosan (15. Dezember 2020)

Um Dir einen Überblick zu verschaffen ist der Kinderfahrradfinder nicht schlecht. Gebraucht gibt es immer mal wieder gute Räder aber ohne jegliche Technikaffinität solltest Du zumindest einen netten Händler in der Hinterhand haben.
Wenn Du sagts aus welcher Ecke ihr kommt kriegst Du auch sicher ein paar Empfehlungen aus Kleinanzeigen oder Markt. Gibt doch immer mal sehr gute Angebote.


----------



## Lana28 (15. Dezember 2020)

Wir kommen aus Stuttgart. Händlertipps sind gerne willkommen


----------



## Ivenl (15. Dezember 2020)

Gibt nichts gebrauchtes bei euch bei eBay 😭


----------



## taroosan (15. Dezember 2020)

Stuttgart ist schlecht, da suche ich selbst für die Nachbarstochter. Gebraucht die letzte Zeit nicht wirklich günstige Angebote - und wenn dann in 2 Stunden weg.
Händler kenne ich keinen.
Ich kann Dir, wenn die Coronasituation besser ist, in ES Probefahrten für 24er Kania/Pyro small und umgebautes/leichtes Radon24 anbieten. 
Ich selber bin Kania/Pyro Fan. Habe mehrere gebraucht gekauft. Die waren technisch eigentlich immer o.k., selbst die optischen Wracks. Geometrie passt aus meiner Sicht auch. Und Wiederverkauf ist bisher super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binem (15. Dezember 2020)

https://www.kinderleicht-radfahren.de/fahrraeder/fahrraeder-24/
Hier gibt es noch einiges an Auswahl zum bestellen...

Und hier noch das eightshot.








						Eightshot X-Coady 24 FS
					

Eightshot Kinderfahrrad X-Coady 24 FS: Das 24 Zoll Kinderfahrrad von Eightshot überzeugt! Mit einem Gesamtgewicht von nur 10,7 kg ist es extrem leicht und schlägt sogar das allseitsbekannte Cube Fahrrad um Längen (Cube Kid 240 hat...




					www.fafit24.de
				




Vielleicht nicht das Nonplusultra, aber die machen auf mich einen soliden Eindruck..









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Walheim finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Das orbea ist auch ein Kandidat und sogar in der Nähe..wenigsten ein bisschen

Verrückt das es um Stuttgart so gar nichts gibt, da ist es bei uns deutlich besser, ich lasse aber meinen Bruder um München gerne kaufen da ist die Auswahl immer gut


----------



## Lana28 (18. Dezember 2020)

taroosan schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir, wenn die Coronasituation besser ist, in ES Probefahrten für 24er Kania/Pyro small und umgebautes/leichtes Radon24 anbieten.


Danke, das ist sehr nett!  Die Pyrobikes sind dann ohne Gabel, richtig? Und Radon gibt es in Größe 24?




Binem schrieb:


> https://www.kinderleicht-radfahren.de/fahrraeder/fahrraeder-24/
> Hier gibt es noch einiges an Auswahl zum bestellen...
> 
> Und hier noch das eightshot.
> ...


Vielen Dank für die Links! Die Modelle kommen auf jeden Fall in die engere Auswahl


----------



## taroosan (19. Dezember 2020)

Lana28 schrieb:


> Danke, das ist sehr nett!  Die Pyrobikes sind dann ohne Gabel, richtig? Und Radon gibt es in Größe 24?


Beide haben nachgerüstete Federgabel und sind 24er. Aber der Rahmen unterschiedlich groß.  
Radon ist nur noch der Rahmen Original. Das Radon würde ich im Original nicht empfehlen. Aber bei der Probefahrt sieht man super, wie das Kind auf den verschiedenen Größen klarkommt und was besser passt. 

Bei den obigen Empfehlungen würde ich auf eine gute Übersetzung achten. Bei den Schraubkassetten bist Du hinten eingeschränkt - Standard ist meist 32- 34 Zähne bei den größten Zähnen hinten. Wenn Du vorn dann mehr als 30 Zähne hast kann es an den Stuttgarter Rampen hart werden.
Bei den ,,normalen`` Kassetten kannst Du relativ leicht auf 36 Zähne oder mit vertretbaren Aufwand auf 40-42 Zähne hinten aufrüsten. 

Wir haben 40 und 42 Zähne hinten und 32 und 33 Zähne vorn. Damit sind wir am Berg - Schurwald hoch- super unterwegs - mit 6 und 8 Jahren.
 Beim Eightshot hast Du vorn 28 und hinten 11-34. Das vordere 28er Blatt macht es auf der Geraden langsam aber es geht am Berg leicht. 

Wenn ich mich im Ritzelrechner nicht verrechnet habe und die Angaben im Internet stimmen, sollte die Übersetzung am Eightshot coady 24  bergauf gut passen und sogar leichter als die Übersetzung bei meinen Jungs sein. Orbea Übersetzung kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Lana28 (19. Dezember 2020)

taroosan schrieb:


> Beide haben nachgerüstete Federgabel und sind 24er. Aber der Rahmen unterschiedlich groß.
> Radon ist nur noch der Rahmen Original. Das Radon würde ich im Original nicht empfehlen. Aber bei der Probefahrt sieht man super, wie das Kind auf den verschiedenen Größen klarkommt und was besser passt.
> 
> Bei den obigen Empfehlungen würde ich auf eine gute Übersetzung achten. Bei den Schraubkassetten bist Du hinten eingeschränkt - Standard ist meist 32- 34 Zähne bei den größten Zähnen hinten. Wenn Du vorn dann mehr als 30 Zähne hast kann es an den Stuttgarter Rampen hart werden.
> ...


Vielen Dank für die vielen Infos! 😊 das hört sich gut an, schnell fahren muss das Rad nicht unbedingt, ich komme ihm jetzt schon nicht hinterher. 🤪
Ok, dann ist der Eightshot erstmal ganz oben auf der Liste. 
Was ist mit Bulls (Tokee oder Sharptail), sie sind in der gleichen Preiskategorie, sind aber auch gebraucht leichter zu finden.
Und zum Schluss noch eine (dumme) Frage. Wenn ich mir die Bikes in Internetshops anschaue, kommen sie alle ohne Beleuchtung, richtig? Was muss ich denn noch dazu kaufen, damit es strassentauglich ist, und was kostet es ungefähr?


----------



## QuattroR8 (19. Dezember 2020)

Wenn du noch warten kannst (momentan nicht lieferbar) , kann ich dir Rockirider ST 920 empfehlen. Reifen wechseln ( Rocket Ron ) und ab. https://www.decathlon.de/p/mtb-rockrider-st-920-24-zoll-kinder-grun/_/R-p-305463


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Dezember 2020)

Lana28 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die vielen Infos! 😊 das hört sich gut an, schnell fahren muss das Rad nicht unbedingt, ich komme ihm jetzt schon nicht hinterher. 🤪
> Ok, dann ist der Eightshot erstmal ganz oben auf der Liste.
> Was ist mit Bulls (Tokee oder Sharptail), sie sind in der gleichen Preiskategorie, sind aber auch gebraucht leichter zu finden.
> Und zum Schluss noch eine (dumme) Frage. Wenn ich mir die Bikes in Internetshops anschaue, kommen sie alle ohne Beleuchtung, richtig? Was muss ich denn noch dazu kaufen, damit es strassentauglich ist, und was kostet es ungefähr?


Ich würde ne gute Akku Lampe dran machen z.b. die Sigma Aura80 im Set mit dem Rücklicht hält selbst bei voller Leistung die ihr nicht braucht sehr lange und hat eine brauchbare Anzeige. Nutze ich zum pendeln jeden Tag 30min mindestens im Dunkeln aktuell alle 2 Wochen Mal laden oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binem (19. Dezember 2020)

QuattroR8 schrieb:


> Wenn du noch warten kannst (momentan nicht lieferbar) , kann ich dir Rockirider ST 920 empfehlen. Reifen wechseln ( Rocket Ron ) und ab. https://www.decathlon.de/p/mtb-rockrider-st-920-24-zoll-kinder-grun/_/R-p-305463


Hast du da ein Gewicht dazu? Finde nichts auf der Seite


----------



## QuattroR8 (20. Dezember 2020)

Mit Fahrradständer Cube Kid (302g) und Schwalbe Rocket Ron Reifen 24X2.10(2X435g)
=*Gesamtgewicht 12,2 kg*
​​


----------

